# Cheap shavings suppliers!



## silvershadow81 (29 October 2008)

Hi People,

Just wondering what you all currently pay for shavings?

Do you know of anyone who is cheap (but good bales!) and can deliver, or is based in essex or cambs as we can collect!

Thanks in advance for all your lovely contacts!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





xx


----------



## WoodysMum (29 October 2008)

My shavings have gone up to £7! needless to say im looking for alternatives too...


----------



## louisevictoria (29 October 2008)

I'm afraid shavings at this time of year won't be cheap - they are nearly £7 a bale here at the moment


----------



## silvershadow81 (29 October 2008)

its been a year since i bought them as went on livery so looking for the best deal!  my girl is not the cleanest mare either!! x


----------



## nessie1288 (29 October 2008)

CWG are all over East Anglia and seem very competitive. We use Bed Max which was £6.65 about 4 weeks ago and really top quality. They also had some other types which were cheaper. They deliver but charge for this or you can collect.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (29 October 2008)

Ones at my local place are now £7 per bale, makes more sense to change onto something else really.


----------



## Dirtymare (29 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
CWG are all over East Anglia and seem very competitive. We use Bed Max which was £6.65 about 4 weeks ago and really top quality. They also had some other types which were cheaper. They deliver but charge for this or you can collect. 

[/ QUOTE ].
I bought their own brand shavings yesterday and they cost me (with the 5% discount) £4.95.


----------



## silvershadow81 (29 October 2008)

are their own brand OK?  I have just joined their club so i can get the discount!  x


----------



## Dirtymare (29 October 2008)

I have no problem with their own brand shavings.
My mare is quite wet and the shavings seem to soak it all up quite nicely.
Plus they seem to be the cheapest around, so a bargain!!!


----------



## silvershadow81 (29 October 2008)

brilliant,  thank you for this.  I have contacted them and just need to find out delivery costs to us! xx


----------



## eoe (29 October 2008)

Have you tried Equihage at Maldon, if you have 30 bales its free delivery, I have just taken delivery of their White Horse Shavings and they are probably the best I have found for £6.75 each, you can also go and collect if you want, they are very obliging.  Ring and speak to Sue on 01621788343.

I have shopped around and tried all the normal makes and these one are large chips and there is absolutely no dust in them.  Have also noticed that the wet doesn't spread out like it does with some brands of shavings so you are only taking out a small amount.


----------



## miss_c (29 October 2008)

My goodness I need to move to Essex!  Here Hunters shavings are £8.50 a bale!!!


----------



## Blaise (30 October 2008)

I'm up for moving to essex too. I paid £8.25 for a bale of normal shavings today, almost died of shock! I hadn't brought any from this place for a few weeks &amp; they were £6.75 last time i did so i questioned the huge increase thinking the man had got it wrong &amp; he hadn't  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Not going there again. lol Bedmax was only £6.65 so buying that from now on.


----------



## CBAnglo (30 October 2008)

I bought hunters from Eastwick in Harlow for £6.75.  They deliver as well (not sure how much you need to order though).  They also have hay etc so I suppose you could combine deliveries etc if you needed to make it more worthwhile?  

They had various other types of shavings as well, which were cheaper, as well as Bedmax etc which were cheaper than the Hunters.


----------



## Theresa_F (30 October 2008)

Try Eastwick - think Snowpake is still £6.25 at the moment.  Dallance Farm delivers and are also fairly cheap - they are Harlow/Epping based.

We have just had a big supply delivered - megazorb for me and Snowpake soft chip from these folks - very competative and deliver all over Essex and surrounding area.  Their hayledge is also a good price.

http://www.thorogoods.co.uk/


----------



## tikino (30 October 2008)

i get my shavings for £6.00 bale delivered but i am in scotland


----------



## CBAnglo (3 November 2008)

Just thought I would post an update as I went to Eastwick yesterday and Hunters are now £7.30 and Snowflake £6.95 (or thereabouts) - cant believe the price increase over the last couple of weeks!


----------



## AmyDee (16 May 2010)

WoodysMum said:



			My shavings have gone up to £7! needless to say im looking for alternatives too...
		
Click to expand...

Hello there

We sell shavings at £6.99 per 20kg sack. If buying in big amounts there is a discount.
We also sell horse feed as we buy in bulk. 
We are in Derbyshire but can deliver for a small fee.
Just email me and we can price up what you may require. 

Best wishes 
Amy


----------



## Sayra (17 May 2010)

I gave up using shavings as they were too expensive £7.50/bale. I now use wood pellets and love them!


----------



## miller (17 May 2010)

www.lincsforage.co.uk Natural Flake shavings and nicer than Bedmax   We've been using them for a while now and collect ourselves - £6 a bale - though they will deliver. drop them a mail


----------

